# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Ведомость по остаткам ТМЦ с артикулом

## Mihail10002

В ведомость по остаткам ТМЦ нужно чтобы вместе с наименованием товара печатался артикул

Никак не могу всунуть Ругается

Может есть ert отчет с артикулом Подскажите

----------


## alex192ivan

> В ведомость по остаткам ТМЦ нужно чтобы вместе с наименованием товара печатался артикул
> 
> Никак не могу всунуть Ругается
> 
> Может есть ert отчет с артикулом Подскажите


Ругается на что? Насколько я помню тама объект в запросах участвует. Так что легко можно обращатся номеклатура.артикул либо смотри как формируется наименование.

----------

